# Termómetro con PIC16F628A, LM35, y ADC804



## Bazookao (Mar 31, 2010)

Hola bueno he estado buscando en el foro pero parece que no encuentro algo que me ayuda a solucionar mi problema

bueno lo que tengo que hacer es:
por medio de un PIC16F628A, un LM35, un ADC804 , un Display Doble de Catodo comun y un LED

segun como yo pienso hacerlo es:

que el LM35 capte la temp. y le pase la señal al ADC804 (cosa que no se hacer, aun que he leido la datasheet del ADC804. El LM35 si lo se usar pero con un multimetro)

el ADC804 le pase la señal ya codificada al PIC y este haga dos cosas


Mostrar en Decimal en el Display Doble la Temperatura
si la temperatura se menor que una grabada en el PIC (otra cosa que no se hacer) digamos 25°C y la lectura de 24°C debe prender el LED si es 25 o mayor (en este ejemplo) debe de estar apagado el LED


y otra super dudota que tengo es.. bueno este "sistema" debe estar conectado a la luz
pero hasta donde yo he visto todos los componentes trabajan con 5V aparte de que es corriente directa no alterna


no habra algo para poder enchufarlo a la luz y de los 5V

de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## jaimepsantos (Mar 31, 2010)

El LM35 te da 10mV/°C sabiendo esto se conecta al ADC804 (conv analogico digital de 8 bits) ahi tienes 8 bits donde tu eliges el valor logico que te gustaria que el led encienda con un comparador, de ahi ocupas pasar a bcd los 8 bits, de ahi conectarlos a los displays.

En lo otro usa una fuente sencilla de 5V asi estaras utilizando la "luz" para alimentar tu circuito.


----------



## Bazookao (Mar 31, 2010)

bueno pero como es que puedo elegir el valor logico, se debe programar o algo asi
es que la verdad nunca he usado un convertidor



ademas pues no se conectarlo solo se para que sirven los pines de la imagen que adjunto


----------



## DOA (Mar 31, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/configuracion-adc0804-4067/


----------



## jaimepsantos (Mar 31, 2010)

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news23/nota03.htm


----------



## Bazookao (Mar 31, 2010)

bueno ese post ya lo habia leido y no me fue de mucha ayuda.

tratare de implementar el circuito de la imagen y luego les cuento


----------



## hersamu (May 14, 2010)

prueva con el circuito de la imagen q ese esta bien a mi me sirvio


----------

